# Igf des



## PappyMason (Dec 6, 2011)

Any thoughts on preloading syringe with igf des which has been reconstituted in BAC water? 

Don't really wanna hear about AA yes i know its stored longer in it but I do not have any right now and my igf vial (one of my vials) has been reconstituted in BW already.

I ask because even with refridgeration i believe it degrades in around 48 hours with BW


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

It depends, when I use bac water I intend on uing up whatever I mix with it within 2 weeks personally bro


----------



## PappyMason (Dec 6, 2011)

mines gonna be gone two weeks however this issue here is that des will begin to degrade in much less than a week


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 6, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it bro.


----------



## 85metal (Dec 6, 2011)

I have tried IGF that is already good to go and always go great pumps, to the point where if I was doing bis I would have to end the workout early bc the pumps were so big, nice not having to worry about adding any bw or anything else


----------



## TwisT (Dec 6, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> Any thoughts on preloading syringe with igf des which has been reconstituted in BAC water?
> 
> Don't really wanna hear about AA yes i know its stored longer in it but I do not have any right now and my igf vial (one of my vials) has been reconstituted in BW already.
> 
> I ask because even with refridgeration i believe it degrades in around 48 hours with BW



It should be ok for a bit. For best preservation, store the syringe at 35 degrees.


----------



## 5thou (Feb 8, 2013)

Why would the IGF go bad if you recon with bac water?? I do plan to use it within 2 weeks. Please PM me and explain.

THanks,


----------

